# Timescales for retention planning permission



## SeanieG (1 Aug 2013)

I am in contract to purchase a house subject to retention planning permission being obtained by the vendors (the house was built in the 70s with no planning whatsoever).  

Permission was granted last week subject to the installation of a new percolation area and the septic tank being moved from the front to the back of the house.  

There are 3 weeks waiting time left.  The conditions require that at least 2 weeks notice be given before the works are carried out.  My question is, can the notice be given now so that works can commence immediately after the end of the waiting period?

The reason I am anxious is that my mortgage approval is due to expire in about 4 weeks and I am not sure I will get it again if I have to reapply!

Thanks in advance .


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Aug 2013)

No ... you'll have to wait for the 3 weeks to pass before you can tell them you are starting.


----------



## lowCO2design (2 Aug 2013)

SeanieG said:


> The reason I am anxious is that my mortgage approval is due to expire in about 4 weeks and I am not sure I will get it again if I have to reapply!


you need to reapply for mortgage approval

from what you said you will need to wait the 3 weeks for the 'final grant' + 2 weeks for submission of the commencement notice, and then how ever long it take for the to install the WWTU and deal with other conditions of grant, and then ideally wait for their eng/arch to report on planning compliance, and receive a receipt from the council


----------

